# HI!!^^



## xasperadastra (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm Laura and I'm from Italy. I've used a MAC product very few years ago for the first time... it was the nail laquer "asiatique" wich I love! Here in Italy MAC is really expensive (with the cost of an eye shadow you can have a pizza, coke and a slice of cake XD). I hope to find here some informations and someone to share this obsession with!


----------



## Soul Unique (Jan 19, 2011)

Laura,
  	Don't be a stranger - enjoy the forums!!!

  	PS: Is that you in your Avatar? You're a pretty lady. Its a lovely photo.


----------



## couturesista (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## imaht1 (Jan 20, 2011)

hi and welcome! im a newbie also


----------



## xasperadastra (Jan 20, 2011)

Soul Unique said:


> Laura,
> Don't be a stranger - enjoy the forums!!!
> 
> PS: Is that you in your Avatar? You're a pretty lady. Its a lovely photo.


	Thanks a lot! Yes that's me in the picture (I'm a good portraits photographer XD)


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 21, 2011)

laura! have fun chatting to us!


----------



## nunu (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Susanne (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello Laura! Welcome to Specktra!


----------

